

Instagram Bug Gives Man Access to High School Girl's Account - riaface
http://mashable.com/2014/05/29/instagram-security-issue/

======
pgrote
I have had a similar issue, but in my case I am the one that has complete
control over someone's account.

I've tried everything to contact instagram, but no luck. Even a post on Hacker
News didn't get any attention.

It's a bug that can be reproduced.

